# filters and servicing



## r4gs (Apr 20, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can get 81a and 81b warming filters?
I've tried ebay and a couple of shops in bombay and dadar but couldn't find any.

Can anyone give me the address of a sigma service centre in bombay. My lens focus motor has gone kaput and the elements are fungus infested.

Thanks


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 20, 2011)

if u dont find answer here then try jjmehta forum...they may know

BTW I have no idea


----------



## Sounava (Apr 20, 2011)

r4gs said:


> Does anyone know where I can get 81a and 81b warming filters?
> I've tried ebay and a couple of shops in bombay and dadar but couldn't find any.
> 
> Can anyone give me the address of a sigma service centre in bombay. My lens focus motor has gone kaput and the elements are fungus infested.
> ...



For use in your film slr? Otherwise I think availability of warming filters will be low because no one buys them for DSLRs nowadays. White balance changes in camera suffices for it. There was no white balance thing in film cameras so warming and cooling filters were used.

About sigma lens - Is it the 70-300 DG Macro? I have heard from many friends that their focus motors went kaput. Quality control of sigma is really bad it seems.


----------



## r4gs (Apr 20, 2011)

yep. For my film camera. Will try jjmehta.
The lens is a sigma 28-200 f4.5-5.6


----------

